# No persistance provider JUNIT



## ArnoldS (2. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
bin dabei ein kleines DB Programm zu schreiben. Verwende dabei NetBeans IDE. Das Programm läuft soweit. 
Möchte aber nun Test durchführen und habe dazu im Ordner Test folgenden Code eingefügt, den ich in einer anderen Klasse aufrufe. Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung No persistance provider, obwohl es diesen in persistence.xml gibt.

```
package sengproj;
import javax.persistence.EntityManager;
import javax.persistence.EntityManagerFactory;
import javax.persistence.Persistence;

import org.junit.After;
import org.junit.Before;
/**
 *
 * @author schmida
 */
public class TestDBApp {
 protected EntityManagerFactory emf;
    protected EntityManager em;

    public TestDBApp() {
        super();
    }

    @Before
    public void initEmfAndEm() {


        emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("SEngProjPU");
        em = emf.createEntityManager();
    }

    @After
    public void cleanup() {
        em.close();
    }

}
```
Wieso kann ich nicht auf diesen von der Testklasse zugreifen. Bin langsam beim verzweifeln.
danke
arnold


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Jan 2011)

wie sieht die persistence.xml aus und wo liegt sie?


----------



## ArnoldS (2. Jan 2011)

Die persistence xml liegt unter Quellpaket\Meta-Inf\persistence.xml.
Ich haber in der Zwischenzeit versucht weitere Tests zu machen und wenn ich in Netbeans auf das Projekt klicke und dort den Befehl Test (Alt F6) ausführe, funktioniert mein Test. Wenn ich aber in den Ordner Test gehe und dort versuch die Testklasse auszuführen, dann gibt es immer wieder diese Fehlermeldung. Ich weiss wirklich nicht wie ich die persistence.xml unter den Ordner Testpakete einbinden kann. 
Irgendwie möchte ich die Testklass auch debuggen können, aber dazu muss die Testklasse die persistence.xml finden. Habe den ganzen Nachmittag gegoogelt, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
danke
arnold


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Jan 2011)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von Netbeans, aber wo liegen denn die testklassen?

und worin ist der unterschied zu alt f6 ?


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2011)

Dein Classpath scheint für die Tests den META-INF Ordner nicht einzuschliessen.


----------



## ArnoldS (6. Jan 2011)

das wars, danke


----------

